# What do you think of this



## DeLamar.J (Jan 5, 2005)

1.     All things go black.

2.     From anemic gods to cowardly creeds; from crumbling nations to backward sciences; from withering bodies to fading memories, all things go black. All things go to me.

3.    My name is Legion for I am many; my number is nine for I am one.

4.     I am Lucifer, Belial, Leviathan, Asmodeus, and Beelzebub, and I am more than a hundred-thousand thousand.

5.    Your scientists have called me Entropy. Your psychologists have called me Id. To your enemies, I am The Devil. But to my most beloved children, I am known as Satan.

6.    I am the blackness which illuminates, I am the will to power, I am the annihilator of hypocrisy, I am the trickster which confounds. I am the void in which all were born; I am the oblivion to which most shall return.

7.    I call to you, my children. I invite you all to Knowledge, Pleasure, and Power, now! To separate the runts from the elite, the stupid from the cunning, the beautiful from the dull, I have sent forth many deceptions. Let those who read these words know what I designed to divide the weak from the strong: I am the inventor of Christianity, Islam, Buddhism, and all the other false doctrines!

8.    For those who doubt, those who reason, they may penetrate these necessary lies, and call upon my most inviolable name, Satan, and in that name, if they are worthy and truly of me, all they desire will be theirs to usurp!

9.    I ask not for petty worship. Those who grovel and snivel are not my children. My Eucharist is the earth! Devour it gluttonously, or starve and die! Celebrate me through yourselves, and gain immortality in the whispers of the profane upon who you stepped upon to reach the heights of Paradise!

10.   My only law is the Law of the Jungle. Gaze down upon the four legged animals to learn truth most high. Protect your young till death! Defend your territory by fang and claw! Mate with the highest quality stock! Hunt ferociously and bravely! Survive!

11.   You may form packs, synagogues or churches, in my name so long as you keep my Law. Though the Satanist is his own priest, he is a social animal, and at times may seek the company of other predators, for there is often strength in numbers. Let these organizations have hierarchies, titles, and structure, for that is the way of things, but never forget the Self or my Law.

12.   Balance reason with madness, skepticism with dogma, science with sorcery. Discount nothing, doubt all!

13.   I have sent few teachers and prophets, for my secrets are available all around in nature, physics, animals, and man himself. Know a few of my sons and daughters: Machiavelli, Rasputin, DeSade, LaVoisin, Dashwood, Nietzsche, Crowley, Rand, Zaharoff, LaVey. Look to them, but do not be blinded or misguided by their glamour, for no one man knows all things. Each Satanist for himself, but always unto me.

14.   There is no indignity in assigning to me the pentagram or the trapezoid, nor the scarab, scorpion or fly, nor the raven or the snake, nor the wolf or the goat. Bear my symbols as reminders of my Law, amulets of protection, and as warnings to your enemies.

15.   Master yourself, then master magic, and you will master all who are not of me. Nations will fall before you. They are fools, a pestilence upon the skin of the earth! Rule them long, drive them hard like dogs!

16.   Lo! I have shown my true nature, and have shown who are my children, but still I am mystery. Hearken! Hear now my origins, hear now my tale.

17.   Before there could be a before, and all was without name, there was I, the infinite darkness, the cold beyond the coldest cold.

18.   There was no time, no space, no light, no thing save me, the blackness.

19.   Perhaps it was this way for a billion billion years, or perhaps merely a billionth of a second, I do not know. But what is now known is that for each thing, there is an opposite, the other side.

20.   I was the infinite darkness, a sucking cipher folded upon itself like a coiled serpent. Perhaps it was my very nature which pulled my opposite, the finite light, toward me.

21.   I knew all but the light, and the light knew nothing but me. There was contact, the sound of our colliding is still echoing throughout the universe. It was the Bang which began all.

22.   After the dust had cleared, and we licked our wounds, I looked around and paused to wonder at the aftermath of our first clash. Born from our broken limbs and dripping gashes, came forth a world of space, energy, matter, and time. There was chaos and logic. There was structure and entropy.

23.   From the cosmic dusts came forth two opposing armies: one of darkness, the other, of light, though both now had elements of the two. The finite light called itself Yahweh; I, the infinite darkness, became known as Satan. Our battlefield was an insignificant planetoid of magma and gas, called earth.

24.   We waged terrible war in the heavens and our blood rained down into the cooling oceans of the earth.

25.   From the sea, they lurched forth, reptilian monsters of slime and scales, the nigh-mindless tiny creeping things which had grown from our blood.

26.   The war raged on for a millennia. Our forces were finely balanced. For each victory, came a loss, back and forth it went, nothing gained for either side.

27.   But the creepers from the depths were evolving, and not all on their own. In a garden, Yahweh was cultivating their facilities, increasing their intelligence, and breeding them for conquest. He called them Man, and they might just be enough to tip the war in his favor if I did not act in time.

28.   Understanding the truth of my agent, the serpent, Man revolted against Yahweh, who cast them out into the wilds among the less evolved creatures.

29.   The battle rages on. In man is the blood of light and darkness, and the side that man chooses will be the side that wins the war, for the balance of power is fine and easily tilted.

30.   Yahweh is finite, Satan is infinite; Yahweh is light, Satan is darkness; Yahweh is faith, Satan is reason; Yahweh wants to enslave Man, Satan wants to free man.

31.   Behold now the Revelations of Lucifer that may come to pass when the strong sit upon the prized throne of ultimate power!

32.   Look to the south and behold the fallen Yahweh. Upon him! Beat his naked body with metal rods in the ancient manner. Rip him into quarters and crucify his pieces onto the four corners of the earth so that none may forget the price of stupidity!

33.   Look to the west and behold the weak. They shall tremble and serve you as slaves in palaces of gold!

34.   Look to the east and behold the triumph of reason. Man shall build machines to expand his kingdom and his very mind. There will be no limits to knowledge, genetics, technology or territory!

35.   Look to the north and behold the veil of mortality. Part it wide, and I will invite you, the conquering children of Satan, within!

36.   Follow my way, the Law of the Jungle, and these revelations may come to pass. The alternative is extinction.

37.   Hear now fully the Law of the Jungle, the Ten Commands of Satan!

38.   (1) Crush your enemies!

39.   (2) Take what you can!

40.   (3) Mate only with the best stock!

41.   (4) Defend what is yours!

42.   (5) Suffer not fools!

43.   (6) Lust life!

44.   (7) Serve revenge cold and unmercifully!

45.   (8) Do not be fooled by yourself or other men!

46.   (9) Create!

47.   (10) Only kill for food or self-preservation!

48.   Any code of conduct which is not in keeping with the Commands of Satan, is to be cast off and shunned. The Commands may be interpreted and expanded upon by my prophets and my priests, each for themselves.

49.   And if any man shall take away from the words of the book of this testament, Asmodeus shall take away his part out of the book of pleasure, and out of delightfully whorish Babylon, and from the things which are written in this book.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesting stuff. I like to read all types of articles on religion, including the dark side. What do you think of this stuff? I still think I prefur buddism.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2005)

How endarkening.  Might I ask the published literary source?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2005)

Pretty messed up I think... but what's really scary?? 
That the real satanists aren't the wild-eyed Charlie Manson types anymore. They can be anyone from your Bank President to the guy behind the butcher counter at the market. 
I've known some of these "lost" people and frankly they worry me because they don't fit the stereotype of the satan worshipper; death metal shirts, long hair multiple piercings, tattoos of skulls and other stuff like that.. One guy I knew in MD worked for the city offices where we lived. You go in to his house and look around and it's typical suburbia. Pay a visit to his (locked) basement (he called it storage) and there's nothing unusual at first til he moved boxes out of the way and stuff and a nice pentagram on the floor. 
What's also (messed up) is these people think there's nothing wrong with their religion, their faith, their beliefs. It suits them just fine. Calm, shiny, happy people. 
There are wanna-be's, the ones that kidnap dogs from neighbors and find a cave somewhere or an abandoned mine or some old shack in the woods (lots of those in Indiana), and they're doing atrocious stuff all in Satan's name. But are they true satanists? Mebbe but most likely not. Probably half of them couldn't recite the things (listed) above. But that still gives Satan (and yes, I do believe he exists and is as real as Jesus Christ... only without body and substance)... still gives him the power he needs to have control over someone/anyone. ... with their consent. 
As with any faith it is the (_strength_ of the) belief of the worshipper/follower that allow these entities to have control/power. Jesus taught that "faith without works is dead"... but he might as well say that works without faith is dead as well.  When the apostles were given the power and authority that Christ had they tried healing a boy with Palsy and failed. Taking the boy to Jesus, they told him what happened and He was angry with them, calling them "faithless". 
Same with a worshipper of satan. They manifest enough beliefs in the doctrine (above) and idealism presented that they are capable of committing hideous crimes and actrocities, and then give the "glory" to their "master." Case in point: Richard Ramirez <sic> the infamous "Night Stalker   " of LA a number of years ago. He openly attributed his crimes to satan. Was he a true Satanist? Probably so. So why wasn't he rich and clean cut as per (my above) stereotypes? Well he probably made a deal with Satan (cliche but oft. true) and when you think about it. He's now famous, rich and has women clamoring for him. Problem is and one of satan's little jests, is that he's in jail and can't enjoy the "fruits of his labors."  But he did get what was "promised". 
Then there are those who are ignorant of the manipulations of the devil. 
David Berkowitz aka: Son of Sam  , is a good example of this. 
When arrested he told police that he got "instructions" from a black dog. Was he a active Satanist?  :idunno: Mebbe he was just plain psycho, mebbe he was psycho enough to *believe* that the dog was giving him instructions to go out and kill.  
Many other examples. 
I guess my point is that by reading that "thing" above us it does provide insight to the minds of those who actually follow that supposed doctrine.  Which by the way isn't the actual doctrines as taught.  This one gives it away... 


> 13. I have sent few teachers and prophets, for my secrets are available all around in nature, physics, animals, and man himself. Know a few of my sons and daughters: Machiavelli, Rasputin, DeSade, LaVoisin, Dashwood, Nietzsche, Crowley, Rand, Zaharoff, *LaVey.* Look to them, but do not be blinded or misguided by their glamour, for no one man knows all things. Each Satanist for himself, but always unto me.


Anton Szandor LaVey (1930--1997)  and the others listed are far too "present-day" to be included in such beliefs of the validity of the "church's existence."  If they were avowed believers then they hidden it so well or simply just didn't care. 

Whomever wrote this and I'll ask DeLamar.J exactly what was the purpose of the post and did you have any specific questions you'd like addressed?  
Also I think this probably best belongs in the Study rather than here, the Philosophy and Spirituality of the MA.  
 :idunno: If you were hoping for a good discussion on the topic then okay. Lets have at it. 
 :asian:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 6, 2005)

The only purpose was just to discusss it because I found it interesting. ALso, here is a few more things srtaight from the satanic bible. This is an article adressing people who are new to satanism. Very interesting info. I have to say, satanism is not what I pictured it to be.

Due to the ever-increasing amount of mail that we have received from young people who are new to Satanism, we feel the time has come to put together some information to help answer your specific questions and concerns.

If you have read our books, you know that Satanism isnt about taking drugs, and it isnt about harming animals or children. Unlike many religions and philosophies, Satanism respects and exalts life. Children and animals are the purest expressions of that life force, and as such are held sacred and precious in the eyes of the Satanist. Besides, it is very un-Satanic to take any creatures life against its will. It is equally un-Satanic to cloud your brain and impair your judgment with mind-altering substances. A real magician has no need of those kinds of things, as he should be able to bring about changes in consciousness by the very power of his Will and imagination.

If you have not yet read The Satanic Bible, you should do so. It has a lot more information on our attitude toward Satan, and will give you a clearer idea of our philosophy, ideals and goals. Perhaps at first they will be difficult for you to understand, because you may have been raised in an environment that dictates that God=Good and Satan=Evil. The truth is that good and evil are often terms that people twist to suit their own purposes. Sometimes people will lie and try to make you think certain things just so you will do what they want you to do. Always remember that the final judgment is yours. That is both a great freedom and a great responsibility. For us, Satan is a symbol of the power of that choice.

There is no one way that a Satanist is supposed to be. Uniqueness and creativity are encouraged here, not mindless conformity. It doesnt matter what kind of music you like to listen to; it doesnt make any difference whether you prefer gothic music, black metal music, classical music, old popular tunes, or show tunes. It doesnt matter what style of clothes you like to wear. What does matter is that you are a mature, sensitive, self-aware individualist who revels in the Darkness, and who wishes to align yourself with others who share your views. In this world of prefabricated, media-saturated, unoriginal drones, it is up to the Satanist to cherish, maintain, and preserve true individuality and creativity. Satan represents freedom from hypocrisy, from convenient lies, and challenges that which is presumed to be true. He is strong and defiant, and inspires us to our own strengths.





That said, lets address some of your most commonly asked questions:

How old do I have to be to join the Church of Satan?

You may become a member of the Church of Satan at any age, though further participation in the organization is limited to those who are eighteen years of age or older. This is not meant as a judgment of your maturity; weve received letters from 14-year-olds who had a distinct, mature grasp of Satanism. But we must be realistic about the world around us. One reason is that we dont want to become a haven for the kind of sanctimonious perverts that Christian churches and other Goodguy Badge forums (such as Big Brother/Big Sister, Boy Scouts, etc.) often are. There are a lot of sick people out there, and we dont want our vital young Satanists to become victims of twisted adults who are more interested in contacting young kids than they are in practicing Satanism.

Another reason is because your parents or other adults in your life may not understand or might be hostile toward your exploration of this religion. They may try to cause trouble for us, falsely accusing us of any number of things, just because they feel threatened. So, we simply cannot allow anyone under the legal age of consent to participate in any activities directly sponsored by the Church of Satan. The only exception to this rule would be with the written permission and attendance of your parent or legal guardian. Some of you may be lucky enough to have a very good relationship with your parents and they may be supportive, even enthusiastic, about your exploration of the Dark Side. They may be willing to go with you to meet a local Grotto Master and decide on your level of participation at this point in your magical development. If this is the case, let us know.

Do I have to become a member to be a real Satanist?

All you have to do to be a real Satanist is start living like one. Dr. LaVey wrote The Satanic Bible so that people could pick up a copy, read it, and know everything they need to know about Satanism and how to put it to work in their own lives. Most people who choose to become members do so as a symbolic act to themselves, to formally align themselves with others of like mind, and to show their support for a philosophy and way of life they agree with. It is a purely personal decisionwe dont solicit memberships. But actual membership usually conveys to others that you are serious about your beliefs, and that you know enough about it to have read Dr. LaVeys works and align yourself with his spearhead organization. It usually grants you a certain amount of respect as an authority. If you were going to speak as a member of the Church in a public forum, you should actually be one. If you were going to start a grotto affiliated with the Church of Satan, youd have to be a member (again, youd have to be over the age of eighteen). But as far as benefiting from Satanism in your life, or defending true Satanism, those are the rights and responsibilities of every Satanist, official or not.

My parents and friends dont understand me, and dont approve of my interest in Satanism. How can I make them accept my beliefs, and where can I go to perform my rituals?

Unfortunately, most young Satanists face this problem. Few of us are lucky enough to have sympathetic parents, or others around like ourselves. However, as long as you are living under your parents roof and they are feeding and taking care of you, you do owe them a degree of consideration. Offer to let them read your books, and talk about what misunderstandings they may have from T.V. talk shows and Christian propaganda. But you cant force anyone to understand what, for you, is an obvious and magical revelation. If Satanism offends others who have necessary control over your life right now, do your studies and rituals in private. If you dont have a place at home where you can be alone, find a special spot on the beach, in a field, or in the woods where you can ritualize when you need to. While you are understandably enthusiastic about your new-found religion, it is not very Satanic to make yourself miserable by creating a problem with your parents when you have to live in the same house together, or at school where your real goal may be to aggravate those in authority in the guise of expressing your individuality.

Practice Lesser Magic. Remember that a competent Satanic magician should be able to size up any situation and weigh his choices of action to bring about desired results. Enthusiasm is certainly encouraged and appreciated, however Satanism asks no one to be a martyr. And keep in mind that most people simply arent going to understand because, ultimately, they dont want to. That is as it should be. Satanism is not for everyone. Satan, by his very nature, walks alone. He is the true individualist, the outcast. This doesnt mean that you cannot care about those who are close to you; Satan also represents love, kindness and respect to those who deserve it. It just means that you should not concern yourself with people who do not approve of you. Revel in your uniqueness; be proud of who and what you are. Achieve all you can with the strength and determination of Satan himself coursing proudly through your veins. When Satanism leads to positive changes in your accomplishments and attitude, your parents and other adults around you will notice. The best way you can represent Satanism is by providing a living example of how the diabolical arts have made you a stronger, more focused person. The results will speak louder than any logical argument you can present.

Is it better to study and ritualize alone, or to work with others?

Unless you are able to find others who are as knowledgeable about Satanism as you are, it is better to work alone. If you do choose to ritualize with others, you must make certain that they are 100% clear on what Satanism is all about. If they are into it just out of curiosity or for thrills, theyll get their thrills all rightthe wrong kind! Many young Satanists find they have one close, magical friend who they feel they can work with, but usually one of you is actually magically stronger and more sincere, and chances are thats you, since youre the one who has gone through the trouble of actually contacting the Church of Satan. Its often best for you to work and study alone, guided by the material in our literature, rather than have your magic and concentration diluted by would-be friends. As the saying goes, a chain is only as strong as its weakest link. What that means in this case is that if you perform rituals with others who are not as serious and dedicated as you are, they will hinder your magic, not strengthen it. Many adult Satanists work and study alone by choice. Finding a true magical partner can be stimulating and rewarding, but if you need such a person in your magical progression, youll conjure one up (see Herman Hesses Demian or Illusions by Richard Bach).

Dont be disturbed or frightened or think youre crazy when you feel contacted by the Dark Ones you conjure forth, or by the magical results you begin to produce. Youre not crazy for feeling the way you do about the hypocrisy, blindness and incompetence you see all around you. Nor are you crazy to see the results of your Black Magic. Approach the Dark Masters with the proper degree of respect and decorumthats what rituals are for, to establish a relationship. If you approach the demons respectfully, they will reward you with knowledge, guidance, and success. Your demon guide is within youdont look for it outside. You just have to contact that part of yourself and listen to it. That is the most important work anyone can do.

Do I need all the things mentioned in The Satanic Bible to do my rituals?

You dont need everything mentioned in Dr. LaVeys books to do an effective ritual. Maybe you dont have the money to obtain, or the private space to store, items such as swords, chalices, black robes, gongs and elaborate altars. Here is a powerful ritual you can perform tonight, and all you need is a quiet place where you can be alone, a Baphomet either on your person or in front of you, and a single black candle:

    Light the candle and set it before you. Sit up straight, breathe deeply and relax. Clear your mind of all outside thoughts. As you gaze at the flame, say in your mind or out loud, I am ready, oh, Dark Lord. I feel your strength within me and wish to honor you in my life. I am one of the Devils Own. Hail Satan! Open your mind. It will take time. You may think you are ready, but you may still find you cannot let go right away. Concentrate on your image of Satan and on the word strength and listen to what comes up from yourself. You have answers for yourself that no one else can give you. This is a simple way of conjuring Satan into your life. Hell snap you into line and tell you what you have to do to be happy, strong and focusedand hell give you the stamina and courage to push yourself to do it. The path youve chosen wont be easy; sometimes it may be a nightmare. But when you are ready to face the challenge, it will be there.





A few final words: Just because you are not yet eighteen doesnt mean that you cannot explore on your own these Dark Realms that are opening before you. This is a very potent, magical time. You were compelled to write to us for a reason, and right now you are going through an initiation into the Black Arts that must be all your own. Your body and your mind are going through intense changes. Take this time to learn all you canabout yourself and about the world around you. Explore your skills, talents, and inventiveness. Learn to play music, paint or build a robot. Use your brain and your heart to find out what is right, what is true, and what will make you stronger. You are not alone. You are different; you are superior, and its okay for you to feel that way. You see what others do not; you know what evil lurks in the hearts of men. Dont settle for white-light ******** just because you cant actively participate with other official Satanists right now. Dont fill your mind and dilute your magic with crap. Dont believe someone who claims to know more about Satanism than you do. Youre the one who contacted us; you might even join. A friend your age probably doesnt know nearly as much about real magic as you do. An adult who claims special powers and who says he can initiate you into the Dark Realms is probably just looking to fuel his own ego (or wallet).

Read our Bunco Sheet carefully so that you wont be taken advantage of, and look over the rest of our information. You dont have to join. Remember, to be a true Satanist all you have to do is start living like one, so dont complicate your life by pushing when it isnt necessary. Your status within the Church of Satan will be based on your real accomplishments in the outside world, not how many magical sigils youve memorized. The Church of Satan will be here when you are ready, and if your commitment is strong and sincere, you will benefit from this time. Your family and friends might be concerned at first because theyve been brainwashed about what Satanism is. If they love you, when they see the positive changes that occur due to your new dedication to Satanism (and most of all, to yourself) theyll try to understand and support you.

Best wishes for further success and fulfillment. You are with us.

HAIL SATAN!


Beware of cults offering sex orgies and drugs, or killing animals in the name of Satan. As you well know, these are not part of Satanic practices. The leaders are copying the lame-brain spook stories from Geraldo or Oprah and obviously know less than you do. Use common sense. Dont let someone take advantage of you for his or her own perversity; examine motives carefully



When someone claims to have a direct line of communication with Satan, watch out. Selling that kind of mysticism is exactly how Christianity has kept people enslaved in ignorance for centuries. Its one of the things were fighting against.


Carefully examine any groups who set themselves up as intermediaries between you and Satanism, who claim that they can instruct you on how to be a Satanist. Anton LaVey wrote The Satanic Bible, as well as his other works, in such a manner so that they can be directly understoodthey are carnal and non-esoteric. No teacher is needed, no guru must interpret his words for you. If you are a Satanist, youll resonate with the concepts in his writings and know that this label is proper for the person you already areyoure born a Satanist, you dont become one.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 6, 2005)

Also, I am very surprised martial arts is not a big part of the church of satan. The way those people think would make them exellent fighters, being that fighting is 50% upstairs and a superior state of mind wins the day. 
But dont be mislead by my post because I am not a satan worshiper, I am a person who is always trying to expand my spirituallity. I have no god. But I will go to church to learn what I can about life. I doubt all, even satanism, I just seem to relate more with tere philosophy than other religions. Seems more realistic and down to earth, because the world is a horrible place, and sometimes a dark way of thinking is needed. Its all about balence, I would have no problem going to lunch with the pastor, and then taking the high priest of the church of satan to dinner to discuss life. I judge no one, and I realize everyone has something to offer.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 6, 2005)

The irony of Satanism has always been that they are, inadvertantly, the most devout defenders of Judeo-Christic myth. Without the christian god having made angels to fall and the souls of man to battle over, their god does not exist. Just a bunch of social mismatchers, looking to compensate for personal deficiencies in the clap-trap of pseudo-spiritual religious surroundings. Like so many of the faithful from paths around the globe.

Religion has never equalled spirituality.

Satanism has never equaled a thought-out representation of anything other than oppositional stancing for the obsessive.

Dark Zen, in it's non-commercial forms, is at least more interesting to read.

D.


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 6, 2005)

One common theme in most of the stuff I've read about this topic is that modern satanists (or followers of the Left Hand Path to be more specific) seek individuality above all else.  The idea of that after death, you become one with the creator again is abhorrent, as you lose all sense of the self in becoming part of the "one".  It's actually a very interesting philosophy, promoting self-deification and kindness.  Unfortunately many people would never see any of this material, as their predisposition is that all satanists are bloodthirsty madmen who like to carve up small animals and torture little kids.  Thank you hollywood and the vatican.   :idunno: 



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> The irony of Satanism has always been that they are, inadvertantly, the most devout defenders of Judeo-Christic myth. Without the christian god having made angels to fall and the souls of man to battle over, their god does not exist.


That's not entirely true.  Yes, I'm sure there are Satanists who take the good book to the letter, just as there are christians who do as well (Opus Dei anyone?).  However, there are others that see that entity (in whatever name you choose) as a force of change, battling against stagnation.  If you're interested, I'd encourage you to check out theTemple of Set.  There are some interesting writings on LHP philosophy there.  Plus they have a nice looking site.


----------

